# Self-defense insurance? Case examples?



## Glock17 (Nov 29, 2017)

I've been looking into self-defense insurance, finding no actual case examples of people who have had to use such a plan to see how well they did or didn't help. Are you aware of assessments like this? Any personal stories of having to use such a plan?


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

On another forum I got a few mixed opinions on self-defense insurance but no one mentioned having to use it. I decided not to buy it on principle. I'm already paying taxes to support the local, state & federal justice systems so paying thousands more for insurance over a lifetime for the 1% chance I'll need it isn't worth it. I spend enough dollars on range fees & ammo, etc. & insurance on a house, 6 vehicles & 2 people. If I delivered pizzas on night shift in Chicago I'd reconsider. Just my opinion.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Babbalou1956 said:


> On another forum I got a few mixed opinions on self-defense insurance but no one mentioned having to use it. I decided not to buy it on principle. I'm already paying taxes to support the local, state & federal justice systems so paying thousands more for insurance over a lifetime for the 1% chance I'll need it isn't worth it. I spend enough dollars on range fees & ammo, etc. & insurance on a house, 6 vehicles & 2 people. If I delivered pizzas on night shift in Chicago I'd reconsider. Just my opinion.


Just remember: with the increase in crimes (not just in the big cities), the odds of you being involved in a self defense situation are increasing. 
We each have to make our own call.


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

We all have it. Not to long ago we didn't have to lock our doors. Was always a quiet town. Worst thing anyone did was party in the bush under age drinkers. But now we have a wave of minorities coming from Philadelphia and NYC. There was a drive by shooting recently. My wife didn't want anything to do with guns before, She now has 4. Sad how things are in the world any more.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

AllenFromPa said:


> We all have it. Not to long ago we didn't have to lock our doors. Was always a quiet town. Worst thing anyone did was party in the bush under age drinkers. But now we have a wave of minorities coming from Philadelphia and NYC. There was a drive by shooting recently. My wife didn't want anything to do with guns before, She now has 4. Sad how things are in the world any more.


Just remember: DON"T tell your friends you have weapons, nor that you carry. Word will get around and someone may break in looking to get some of those guns.
Three can keep a secret if two of them are dead.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Babbalou1956 said:


> On another forum I got a few mixed opinions on self-defense insurance but no one mentioned having to use it. I decided not to buy it on principle. I'm already paying taxes to support the local, state & federal justice systems so paying thousands more for insurance over a lifetime for the 1% chance I'll need it isn't worth it. I spend enough dollars on range fees & ammo, etc. & insurance on a house, 6 vehicles & 2 people. If I delivered pizzas on night shift in Chicago I'd reconsider. Just my opinion.


Yeah, like a lot of complex issues it depends.

Me I'll save my money for a better criminal or civil lawyer.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I think it depends on the laws in your state. If you are fortunate enough to live in a state with stand your ground and castle doctrine laws, you are protected from criminal prosecution. The Risk is concerning civil prosecution. If you have any assets, you may want to consider insurance to cover your legal fees and expenses, but I think you would likely receive a favorable civil verdict in that state. On the other hand, if you live in California, New York or Massachusetts, I don’t think there is enough insurance available to cover your risks there.


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

Were a stand your ground state too. And we have a castle doctrine law too. Only friends that know we have guns are other gun owners. The neighbors know we have long guns. Hard to hide them when were heading out to hunt. But the house is secure. Steel doors and 4 dogs. Guns are always locked up except the ones hidden by our bed and the one hidden under my keyboard tray on my desk.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I agree with those who say it depends on where you live and what the general attitude is towards self-defense and concealed carry, etc. I've always lived in Texas, where DA's don't get re-elected if they go after people who defend themselves, so I don't subsidize the legal profession any more than necessary. But, every person must assess their own risks, and what they can afford to insure.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I find it ironic, I grew up on a ranch in the middle of nowhere. My grand father carried a pistol with him every where grand mother had hers near by. I finally added my great grand mother Hopkins & Allen to my collection. They knew they were the only ones who could protect them so they prepared. Now 100 years later it is still the same. Make sure you know a lawyer that will take your case if needed, that insurance is mostly a hedge to get a lawyer and cover expenses involved so if you travel a lot it might be worth it. The other aspect is juries don't mind charging insurance companies judgments (that money isn't out of peoples pockets)


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I carry a $1mil personal liability umbrella through my homeowners insurance. I got it years ago when we kept horses and the neighbors had young kids. That family was kinda poor and I didn’t think they likely had health insurance, and I was worried about a scenario with the kids getting out in the pasture with the horses and one of them getting hurt. I figured if that happened, neighbors would probably be forced to sue to cover their medical bills, so I bought the rider. 

Not sure though that the insurance is not an additional reason for an attorney to seek a larger judgment. If they know you have $1 mil in coverage that may be incentive to sue for the $1 mil. I have seen that happen before. So I guess everybody has to balance the decision based on how much in assets you need to protect.


----------

